# Best aluminum cleaner/restorer?



## Dman23 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking for a good cleaner/restorer. My whole boat is unpainted, and going to keep it that way but want to make her look like new. Saw someone talking about alumabrite and thinking about ordering that, but before i do i want suggestions. 

Here is a picture from about half way through my mod so in case you havent seen my thread, you can get an idea of the aluminum finish i am working with. I would like a product i can use without sanding or wire brushing to clean it, and restore the aluminum back to the nice bright look it had when she was new.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 29, 2012)

flitz


----------



## Dman23 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just looked flitz up. What specific product or products of theirs would work best? 

Also i read some stuff about sharkhide. Looks like they have the acid cleaner and polish. Would i use both or just the polish? I would rather not get the bright white look but it would still probably be better. Would just the polish work? 

I also read stuff about gords alum cleaner. Any reviews on that??? 

My boat still has the original finish, no scratches. Just want it to look as close to that finish as possible but new.


----------



## ChrisP (Apr 29, 2012)

I used a Bass Pro Shops Pontoon boat aluminum cleaner, it is basically a phosphoric acid wash that you dilute to the strength you need and then spray it on, rub if you need to and thoroughly hose off. I used it remove oxidation before painting, look at my build thread in the signature line and you can see the results in the pictures, I did half the boat first before I took the pic. I would cover up or coat the decals because the acid will most likely strip them also so I would be careful. Once your done, you can use Sharkhide or other products to coat and protect the bare aluminum. - Chris


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 30, 2012)

Looked for Aluma-brite or something similar at Lowes, Home Depot, and the Do-It Center and came home empty handed this weekend. 

Thanks for the tip... now I'll have to look for some phosphoric acid based cleaner. 

Has anyone around here used the sharkhide polish/protectant... is it worth the money?

Have some Rejex lying around I might give a try (works awesome on aluminum wheels):

https://www.rejex.com/rejex.html


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Apr 30, 2012)

i used this stuff before i powder coated my tin. worked excellent 

https://www.eagleone.com/mag-wheel-cleaner


----------

